# What's motivating your VW?



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

There are so many "which _rims_" threads out there that I thought it would be a refreshing change of pace to talk about something else.

If there's already a thread like this, than I apologize in advance, but I thought it would be interesting to know what's powering your ride? I'd like to see what the direction "das scene" is heading in. Are most of us keeping it old school and simple, or is reliability and economy more important?

Thanks,
John.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

*your poll...*

You should think about editing your poll to include 10v Audi, and aircooled 8v/12v.:beer:
Considering both of my rides :laugh: are relegated to your OTHER option. Other pffft.


----------



## canexrabbit (Nov 19, 2011)

16v 2.0


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

i want to make mine shinny..stock.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

yeah need a spot for 10v


----------



## Nightfox (Nov 6, 2003)

In the title of the thread, shouldn't "motivating" be changed to "moving" to match the poll question, and to make more sense in general?


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

So its safe to say that this poll has a suck factor of 7.75 or greater 
No one seems to want anything to do with it except perhaps edit it.


----------

